# North Luzon trip



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

In a few months, I will have some friends arrive from Thailand and want to show them some of North Luzon. I know a little of the north from La Union, will take them to Vigan. 
From there thinking across country to Isabella and down the eastern coast, a couple of nice beaches there I think. Any member have any suggestions as to places to see. 
Will go all the way back to Angeles/Subic for their flight back to Thailand.
Also information please on what the road is like, don't want to be a kamakaze pilot.
Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> In a few months, I will have some friends arrive from Thailand and want to show them some of North Luzon. I know a little of the north from La Union, will take them to Vigan.
> From there thinking across country to Isabella and down the eastern coast, a couple of nice beaches there I think. Any member have any suggestions as to places to see.
> Will go all the way back to Angeles/Subic for their flight back to Thailand.
> Also information please on what the road is like, don't want to be a kamakaze pilot.
> Thank you.


For the Isabella run I have only 2nd hand (but accurate) info. Only portion of the route I have info on is from Tarlac City area to Isabella. A large portion/most of that road is dirt and gravel and slow going most of the way. Fairly short distance in km or miles but a long ride. For safety from hold up or worse, this road should be run during daylight hours only. That would necessitate an overnight stay in Isabella if returning from there.
Personal opinion is that it would be inadvisable to continue on down the East coast from that point unless you have reliable information from officials in Isabella. Remember where we are and act accordingly.
Hopefully others will have added information for you.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't know if there is much in Isabella. It's very remote up there.
Probably better to visit Pagudpud (white sand beaches), which is still a decent drive from Vigan but better roads and you can pass the Burgos wind farm.
Lots of places in La Union and then there is Baguio/Sagada if you want to do some trekking or spend sometime in the mountains.
If going to Subic maybe consider the West coast - Bolinano and Zambales. Apparently that is a very scenic roadtrip and there are lots of beaches on the way.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes AS thanks for the information, thus the reason for the post. Had a suspicion it may be the case. I won't even drive up to Baguio from San Fernando, the road is horrible, the bus drivers on a death mission, same jeepneys. So I can imagine what the road might be like.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Food for thought there, thanks Simon.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Yes AS thanks for the information, thus the reason for the post. Had a suspicion it may be the case. I won't even drive up to Baguio from San Fernando, the road is horrible, the bus drivers on a death mission, same jeepneys. So I can imagine what the road might be like.


Hey Ron, sorry for the very late reply but dodging bullets is all the fun of the fare and then some. Bagio many times by planes trains and automobiles etc etc, the fun is in taking tour time, forget the bus, Hire a car or if adventurous take your bike, explore and don't forget a few hours at the Ben Cab museum if travelling from SFC. Enjoy the sights. If you get to Pagadpud on the beach the wind turbines planted squarely on the beech  will blow you away especially when you try to line them up, not been for a couple of years but there were cranes and more about to be erected so probably changed since we were there.
Vigan city is a blast if you are into Spanish/Filipino history and all in between, some good coffee, plenty of international beer and great beeches and country side. The east coast offers less but genuine people and little explored provinces. Exciting yes, basic yes, take your tent and enjoy. Be mind full of Typhoons.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> In a few months, I will have some friends arrive from Thailand and want to show them some of North Luzon. I know a little of the north from La Union, will take them to Vigan.
> From there thinking across country to Isabella and down the eastern coast, a couple of nice beaches there I think. Any member have any suggestions as to places to see.
> Will go all the way back to Angeles/Subic for their flight back to Thailand.
> Also information please on what the road is like, don't want to be a kamakaze pilot.
> Thank you.


I've done this exact route on a Motorcycle. (except the Pozorubio TPLEX exit which is now open). It's all concrete/asphalt nice road. 

What will be your means of travel?

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Angeles,+Pampanga,+Philippines/Baguio,+Benguet,+Philippines/Vigan+City,+Ilocos+Sur,+Philippines/Pagudpud,+Ilocos+Norte,+Philippines/Tuguegarao+City,+Cagayan,+Philippines/Santiago,+Isabela,+Philippines/Baler,+Aurora,+Philippines/Angeles,+Pampanga,+Philippines/@15.9372366,119.6485463,7.62z/data=!4m50!4m49!1m5!1m1!1s0x3396f286eed2e61f:0x3ded82248ad9b436!2m2!1d120.5887029!2d15.1449853!1m5!1m1!1s0x3391a16879def13f:0x8edef534be3a75c0!2m2!1d120.5960071!2d16.4023332!1m5!1m1!1s0x338e6f821753bae5:0x20035e6de330b125!2m2!1d120.3873299!2d17.5704898!1m5!1m1!1s0x338927491180a9df:0xb5f6f482da8bac79!2m2!1d120.8220827!2d18.5874677!1m5!1m1!1s0x3385842b52fcfde3:0x7cc3ed9c883c90cc!2m2!1d121.7270206!2d17.6131813!1m5!1m1!1s0x339006216358e9d1:0x31886ec49009c752!2m2!1d121.5537152!2d16.7149832!1m5!1m1!1s0x3390a6e57ad63b93:0xfdcc58eeef49b975!2m2!1d121.57125!2d15.733607!1m5!1m1!1s0x3396f286eed2e61f:0x3ded82248ad9b436!2m2!1d120.5887029!2d15.1449853!3e0

I suggest Angeles City to Pozorubio Exit via TPLEX. Up Kennon Road to Baguio. Many tourist sites in Baguio, many girlie bars. Down Naguilian road to Bauang. Many Beach Resorts. Expat Bars in Bauang are Footlights (doghouse 3-6 Fridays) & Geckos (doghouse 3-6 Wednesday). Villa Estrada has a model show every night 10pm. San Fernando, "many" girlie bars in the Junction (upper & lower Junction areas). Visit Thunderbird Resort and The new Baywalk on PoroPoint. San Juan,la Union, Surfing, visit Kahuna Beach Resort. Ride from San Juan to Vigan (not to much to see). Vigan, Tourist Spots, Vigan to Laoag, Electric generating windmills, Laoag to Pagudpud,definately visit Saud Beach Resort (one of the best kept secrets in the PI), Hannah's Beach resort is worth a look see. Pagudpud to Taguegarao, not to much to see but in Taguegarao, see the Callo Cave. It was featured on the TV show Survivor. Taguegarao to Baler. Not to much to see until you arrive at the coast. It's absolutely awesome. The coastal road has 2 drainage dips with no warning so be cautious for those. Baler, visit the Baywalk and the market. There are some girlie Bars as well. From Baler back to AC is not much to see. I've been on many of the northern routes on a Motorcycle. A good tool to use is Google Maps and switch to Sattelite view and zoom in on the routes & road to get an idea what's ahead. Also using TripAdvisor "to do" in each location will help you decide what to see.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for this information, much appreciated. I live in Bauang so know the bars etc you refer to.
Ihave been all the way to Lauag by bus, but on another post, it was suggested that the road to Isabella is very dangerous???
I am not really into going on shonky roads.
I was tending to to go Vigan and return down the coast thru Daguapan and down thru Zimbales? Have you done that also? Thaniks again for taking the time.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Thanks for this information, much appreciated. I live in Bauang so know the bars etc you refer to.
> Ihave been all the way to Lauag by bus, but on another post, it was suggested that the road to Isabella is very dangerous???
> I am not really into going on shonky roads.
> I was tending to to go Vigan and return down the coast thru Daguapan and down thru Zimbales? Have you done that also? Thaniks again for taking the time.


Concerning road to Isabella is very dangerous??? Dangerous as in "a Threat from another" or The "road" dangerous? Dangerous is crossing the Highway especially at night in Paringao (Bauang). I'm sure you are aware of The Expats who were killed crossing that road over the years, I think Cowboy (Australian) was the most recent one.

For me, I never felt any danger. The area about an hour after Pagudpud to Santiago City is flat and wide open and fast traveling vehicles. Depart each leg of the trip in the morning and stop your travels a few hours before dark. So far the only place in The PI I won't go is south of Surigao City. (I like having my head attached to my body)  

Yes, I've traveled Bauang to Dagupan (girlie bars) good seafood restaurants, up to Bolinao and down the west coast. Long ride, not much to see. Bolinao has some sites, Alaminos has 100 Islands. Welcome to City of Alaminos Pangasinan - Philippines


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We went to Vigan via 100 islands last year. I liked 100 islands and if we go back will have to find a better hotel next time.


----------

